# If your fridge dies; is your landlord resposible for the food?



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Say your fridge/freezer dies and it takes the landlord 24 hours to replace the fridge, by which time, everything you had in the freezer had thawed to room temp, ruining thinks like frozen juice and ice cream, thawing much more meat than you can cook and consume, and everything in the fridge becomes warm too, causing things like your milk to go chunky, your cheese to seperate and get oily and your veggies to wilt and sour.
Now say, your dh is on winter lay off and it ruined most of your christmas dinner and you are pregnant, hungry, have 2 kids to feed and cant afford to replace the $150 or so worth of food you had to throw out.

Are they responsible for replacing/reembursing any of that?


----------



## MamaWindmill (Feb 5, 2005)

I doubt it, unfortunately.


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Homeowners/renters insurance? I know it sucks but the landlord replaced the fridge in 24 hours. Thats actually quite fast IMO and experience. Sorry it happened though. I'm surprised the food went off/ thawed so quickly though.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

we have renters insurance but the deductable is $500.

I am just so upset that our christmas dinner is ruined.
Last year we qualified for a christmas hamper and because of an address error it was delivered to the neighbors, who STOLE it.

So this is year #2 that I can't cook my family a holiday dinner and saying that I am upset about that is an understatement.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

renters should cover it, but it depends on what the deductible is.
















s mama. sucks when stuff like that happens... but the landlord, in my experience, is not responsible (unless they knew that the fridge was on its last legs, with a paper trail to that effect).


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

No. Unless they knew it was dying/broken. It's unfortuate that it died and ruined your food (this happened to us over the summer in our rental home), but it isn't the landlords fault.


----------



## PattyCakes_726 (Dec 5, 2003)

Where I live, the landland doesn't even have to provide the fridge. There was one here when we moved in, left by the previous tenant, but when it died the landlord told me I had to replace it. I'm going make sure to take it with me or freecycle it when we leave.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I doubt it. I know a few years ago when a lot of people here lost power from a hurricane they were saying that homeowners' insurance would not cover spoiled food.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Is it too late to call the ins co? I know on my homeowners we have a seperate rider for our upright freezer that's not subject to the deductible.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

It would never occur to me that the landlord would be responsible for food lost in the fridge. That totally sucks. I'm sorry about your food.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I doubt he's responsible, but is it possible for you to deduct it off the rent this month if you haven't paid yet, or can he front the money and then you pay it off over several months?


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

I was just asking as we know people in the same complex as ours, that when their fridge died, Our management gave them a gift card to replace the food.
When I called about it the manager told me I should have been smart enough to haul my fridge contents out into the snow.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrea* 
I was just asking as we know people in the same complex as ours, that when their fridge died, Our management gave them a gift card to replace the food.
When I called about it the manager told me I should have been smart enough to haul my fridge contents out into the snow.

I'm sorry, but that's just BS. If they have given money/gc to replace food lost to refridgerator malfunction they should do the same for you. It's the precident that they set themselves.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

When our fridge died, our landlord payed for the food. You may have to call a renters association to find out. Maybe someone will be working tomorrow?

I hope he does.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrea* 
I was just asking as we know people in the same complex as ours, that when their fridge died, Our management gave them a gift card to replace the food.
When I called about it the manager told me I should have been smart enough to haul my fridge contents out into the snow.

This might have worked if you had known that the fridge was going to be replaced in 4 hours or so, but I don't think you were going to stand in the snow for 24 hours until the new fridge came along. Wow what an ass.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

I just wanted to ask to make sure I wasn't off my rocker, as I plan to write a letter and forward copies of it to all the upper management and president. (Our rental company is a rather large one)

ETA: (They should know better than to mess with a hungry pregnant lady...)


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Back when I was renting several years ago, my fridge died and the landlord was not responsible for the food







:







. I even checked with the local rental resources and it was not required, like others have said that is what renters insurance is for. However I think its nice if the landlord offers to replace the food.

Shay


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

This has happened to me (in two different apartments) and neither landlord reimbursed me for spoiled food.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

We had this happen a few times living in FL when the power went out for a day or two (due to hurricanes) and we lost our food - our homeowners/renters covered it with no deductable, so you might want to at least check in to that - all they can tell you is no and you are no worse off than you are now.

Sorry that doesn't replace the food ASAP







but maybe you can at least get your groceries back.


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

No.







I think that would fall under renters insurance. But 1st you'd have to pay the deductible.







Sorry, mama!


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

Andrea, do you have a paypal account? I can't send you $150, but I'll gladly send you something to help you buy food. PM me with an email address.

Take care! Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

That happened to us when we were renting about 4 or 5 times before they replaced the fridge. Something was wrong with it and the fridge kept going out. We figure altogether we lost at least $750 worth of food. I was p!ssed to say the least.


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaftigmama* 
Andrea, do you have a paypal account? I can't send you $150, but I'll gladly send you something to help you buy food. PM me with an email address.

Me too.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I know this doesn't help this time, and might even make you a little angry, but it's important to know, esp. in case something like this happens again:

Despite the prevailing common 'knowledge', it is absolutely safe to re-freeze meat that has thawed. You often do it unknowingly, as most of the refrigerated meat at the grocery store was already frozen before it hit the store shelves. There is no danger in re-freezing meat, as you are cooking it anyway.

I'm so very, very sorry you've had this mess on your hands. What a disaster!


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pynki* 
I'm sorry, but that's just BS. If they have given money/gc to replace food lost to refridgerator malfunction they should do the same for you. It's the precident that they set themselves.

What a jerk! Nice holiday spirit.....


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

It depends on where you live. I know someone here who took their landlord to the landlord/tenant board, and were awarded money for various things including replacement food for a broken fridge/freezer.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Ours died once, and the landlord replaced the fridge, but not the food. We were happy, though, cause it was an older fridge, and I figured out that we would save enough in energy costs to pay for the food in just 6 months.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I dont think so.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

A fridge can die? I told my last landlord that it was 50 degrees in my fridge and she said "It can't be" - um, yes, it can.

She finally sent the mantinence guy, who cleaned out some kind of filter between the fridge and freezer, and the problem _slowly_ resolved itself.

It was around this time that I/we decided to buy a house.


----------



## beanandpumpkin (Jan 2, 2005)

Our fridge died when we rented, and no, our landlord was not responsible... but we did put the milk and stuff out in the snow on the back porch. THese things happen, unfortunately... it's no one's fault.

Sorry that happened! That sucks!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Despite the prevailing common 'knowledge', it is absolutely safe to re-freeze meat that has thawed. You often do it unknowingly, *as most of the refrigerated meat at the grocery store was already frozen before it hit the store shelves.* There is no danger in re-freezing meat, as you are cooking it anyway.









i noticed this. the chicken was frozen solid and some of the hamburger as well and made me wonder...!!

op- im sorry!







id think it would depend on if they knew and blew you off before and also where you are


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
I doubt he's responsible, but is it possible for you to deduct it off the rent this month if you haven't paid yet, or can he front the money and then you pay it off over several months?

Op I am really sorry that that happened to you, I am surprised that the food went that quickly. Usually as long as you do nopt open and close the fridge and freezer once it has stopped working your food will stay frozen IME at least 24 hrs.
I just wanted to say that the landlord is not responsible and should not have to suffer for it either. My grandmother is the owner of a small appartment building and struggling at times to make ends meat. The building is electric heat ( In Canada) that she pays and if someone was to do as you suggest to her and withhold rent it would really hurt her financially. Landlords are people with bills too.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

"Usually as long as you do nopt open and close the fridge and freezer once it has stopped working your food will stay frozen IME at least 24 hrs."

More than a few things contributed to the thawing...
The thing is, at at first, I wasnt actually sure it died, because it was running, but it wasnt working, ywim? I thought maybe one of the kids played with the temp control, so I cranked it and forgot about it until later in the evening when I realized that it wasnt getting any colder and was just blowing warm air around inside.
I also have a 4 yo and a 1 yo that are allowed to help themselves to the fridge and have no short-term memory skills, and a husband that doesnt seem to have any better listening skills, so it was opened a lot accidentally...
Plus are we supposed to not eat for over 24 hours? We really don't keep much cupboard food around.
Another also, it was an old beater fridge with gold trim and the seals around the edge were worn and split. I doubt it could have held in the cold air even if we didn't open it.
(Thats quite a list I made there. Yikes.)

I know that maybe they shouldn't be responsible, but I figured; if I was well-enough off to be a homeowner, I would have rushed out and bought a new one that very night,
and I also figured that if they gave a gift card to other tennants for the same thing, that it would be nice if they gave me one also... so I kinda got my hopes up about it. They are a very large real estate company. They manage and build, residential, commercial and hotels. $100 is really nothing to them. I cant and wouldnt withold rent, I think thats illegal here.
They should either always do it, or never do it, kwim?

I did write a letter to the senior managers and president. I got an automated email saying they are on vacation until January 2. So well see how it goes after that. Im still keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrea* 
I know that maybe they shouldn't be responsible, but I figured; if I was well-enough off to be a homeowner, I would have rushed out and bought a new one that very night

Sounds like that's exactly what they did, if they had a new one delivered and hooked up in 24 hours.


----------



## tresleo (Mar 15, 2004)

That sucks about your food, and what awful timing, too.









I don't think they are responsible, especially since they replaced it so quickly! Any of the places we rented from never even returned our calls within 24 hours!

If they gave the other tennants a gift card, I think you have a good shot at getting one after they get back from vacation. Of course, that won't help your holiday meal.


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonkeyPrincess* 
That sucks about your food, and what awful timing, too.











As a renter, I had a sort of related experience. Once in an apartment I rented, the flat above me flooded the bathroom and I ended up with a gaping hole where my kitchen ceiling used to be. Unfortunately, my girlfriend had just given me my birthday present that day: several bags of expensive luxury food items I would never dream of buying for myself. I'm frugal as they come and she knew this was my only shot at moving up from Velveeta to Brie. It was all ruined. Although I mentioned (and showed) the trashed items to the landlord, he never offered any reimbursement. Happy Birthday!


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

nope. I am lucky when mine died is was early spring, so cold enough outside to keep it cold but not so cold to freeze it all. It took 4 days before I was given a new fridge. I had all our food in laundry baskets on teh back step.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
Sounds like that's exactly what they did, if they had a new one delivered and hooked up in 24 hours.









: That really, really sucks but I don't think it's up to the landlord to replace it.


----------

